# what is this plant



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

been growing great in my tank lol altho i have no idea what it is lol









thanks in advance


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like "Hygrophila Polysperma". It grows extremely fast and the leaves will turn pink in the right conditions.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree with Evan, though I think only Hygrophilia Polysperma Rosanervig turns red. I could be wrong. Either way i think it's Hygrophilia Polysperma


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, only "rosanveriq" has leaves that turn pink in better light and looks like h. polysperma to me too!!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

+1 on _H. polysperma_


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Regular Hygrophilia Polysperma will turn a rusty orange on top (without veines on the leaves like on the Red Rosanervig) if the light is strong and nutrients are available.

This is an extremely invasive plant. You want to thin out the bottom of it occasionally as it will grow denser than the ligth can shine to the lower parts. Also if left untrimmed it will shade other plants.


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

will's got the right word, it's extremely invasive.

I started with 3 and now I have 5 or 6 individual stalks (3 months or so) that each reach the top. you need to prune often


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

mkblitz said:


> will's got the right word, it's extremely invasive.
> 
> I started with 3 and now I have 5 or 6 individual stalks (3 months or so) that each reach the top. you need to prune often


the more you prune it, the more sideshoots will grow. so every one stem going into the substrate could end up with 3-10-? stems separating from the side of it.

This is one of those species you want to make sure you dont flush down the toilet or toss into the garden. Make sure it's good and dead before you dispose of it.

This species, will even root off the end of a broken floating leaf! no stem is required for the plant to regrow.


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

I noticed that, I just cut off all the new growth and some of the older bits now. Before I needed it to fill up the bkground but now I'm thinking of yanking out a few of em and using something else. It's a resilient bugger! I toss them in the green bin, probably a safer option short of burning them in a bonfire haha


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

mkblitz said:


> I noticed that, I just cut off all the new growth and some of the older bits now. Before I needed it to fill up the bkground but now I'm thinking of yanking out a few of em and using something else. It's a resilient bugger! I toss them in the green bin, probably a safer option short of burning them in a bonfire haha


Beware, they grow out of water too...


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

Will said:


> Beware, they grow out of water too...


good call, I'm sure these guys will grow anywhere.

by green bin i mean the recycling program we have here for organic waste


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

mkblitz said:


> good call, I'm sure these guys will grow anywhere.
> 
> by green bin i mean the recycling program we have here for organic waste


Ahh I had pictured a backyard composte bin.


----------

